# Prison Officer (any tips?)



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've landed an interview, 3 weeks time, for HMP Service. Won't say which one for now.

Anyone here a prison officer? Wondering if I can get some advice or tips for the interview. Racking my brains for the Q&A part of the interview, what I can impress them with, an interesting angle or flattery of my HMP knowledge (which is lacking).

Also wondering on the steroid situation, drug-screening highly likely of course but despite AAS being an unlikely target... is it?

If anyone wants to give a little help I'd really appreciate it, PM or open thread. :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got a mate who works as a Prison officer, competitive bodybuilder so i'm guessing they don't test for AAS.

From the stories he's told me, being as big and strong as possible will only be an advantage, as the inmates will all try to kick the fcuk out of you at some point, although he is in a prison for lifers and it's not known for being the nicest place.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Was a Prison officer for Six years loved it. Pm if you have a big list of questions.

The interview consisted of several role play scenarios which are set as part of a normal day to day scenarios such as neighbour disputes etc just use common sense don't make any outrageous promises as to how to solve things. Just be realistic.

The fitness test is pretty easy level 6.4 on the bleep test then a timed cone run to test your cornering! then followed by a grip test and holding a shield up at 45 degress for two mins.

The medical is pretty straightforward pretty sure they dont test for AAS as a matter of course i think its your usual health screening test.

I loved the Job would go back in a heartbeat if what i'm doing now don't work out. My Mrs is still in and its one of the only Public sector Jobs where you can smash the Overtime still (PP's bedwatches). You also get full use of the GYMs which mostly are just weight benches as the cons just wanna get massive and healthy while inside.

Any questions let me know


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Taylor01 said:


> I've got a mate who works as a Prison officer, competitive bodybuilder so i'm guessing they don't test for AAS.
> 
> From the stories he's told me, being as big and strong as possible will only be an advantage, as the inmates will all try to kick the fcuk out of you at some point, although he is in a prison for lifers and it's not known for being the nicest place.


Sounds like a lovely job.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

A piece of advice id put forwards - modern prison system, its not all about being a brute and having big muscles,

calming a situation with words in a key talent which will set you ahead of the crowd

having the charisma to make turn around some of the jibe's that your going to get from the inmates is a good skill aswell

words and more powerful then your guns, but its good to be packing a bit for when it kicks off!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

pm for details, im currently a prison officer,

couple of general pointers:

1 no drug screening, loads use ass so they would be no one left if they did this

2 on a serious note i would not bother going for it, the job has and is changing for the worse, pay going down, work longer, number of officer/prisoner ratio seriously going down, assault rates up, the jobs f*cked.

3 as bosh stated the job has gone all fluffy now, you have to call prisoners 'mr', im not one for using force when it is not needed, but i had a prisoner headbutt me and so i put him on his **** and i was the one made to feel guilty and no charges against 'mr' prisoner they just took his tv off him for a few days!

if you want more infor pm me and i will tell you whats happening, it may change your mind!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

any tips?

um

remember to lock the doors

that's all i got sorry.


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

kai greene had a recent interview and they asked what he would do with a grapefruit 

all on film


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

julesm said:


> kai greene had a recent interview and they asked what he would do with a grapefruit
> 
> all on film


Wut..?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

might be worth adding one of my training partners to facebook, 'mark claxton' he won the british natural heavyweights and overall this year whilst being a prison officer, obv he wouldnt need to worry about drug testing but he may be able to give you some insight on how he manages the job with bodybuilding


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

My resistance to facetube may have to fade some..


----------

